# C-Bay Shore fishing



## vetrock (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm an arkie that is being drug to the beach for vacation by the family. My only prerequisite was that we rented a place on the bay so that I could fish from the bank (shore, bank - I'm from Arkansas, so forgive the terminology). So - I'll be bringing my bass gear and stopping at a bass pro along the way. I have two young'uns that would love to set a hook into something. We are staying in a condo and the Choctawhatchee bay is at my back doorstep. It looks grassy there from the photos. 

What baits or set up do I need to buy for me and my boys? There is a walkway bridge near there and a place to buy bait from what I understand. Thanks in advance!


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

If you can figure out how to post a Google Earth map of where are staying, I'll bet we can help you.


----------



## vetrock (Jun 24, 2009)

Google earth link huh? You forgot I'm from Arkansas didn't you? It's in the Sandestin Bay resort on Northshore Dr. Our condo is just east of Poppy's Seafood Factory and and to my east and is Horseshoe Bayou.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Here is the Razorback's roosting spot.


----------



## vetrock (Jun 24, 2009)

Atta boy! Just west of there in that row of condos to be exact.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks like you will have some nice shoreline access unless the golfers run you off.

That bayou is a fishy place, little deeper than the shoreline in front of where you're staying but big trout have been known to be in the shallows very, very early in the morning.

I'd get jigheads 1/4-3/8 oz an assortment of paddle and curly tail soft plastics. Rig em weedless if possible. A set up like this http://www.doalures.com/category-s/1885.htm for staying out of the grass will be perfect for the kids, stay away from the light float, you want the weight to blast the combo out there.

Even if you're from Arkansas, I'm assuming you are going to stop by our local Bass Pro for the stuff and more info,right?


----------



## vetrock (Jun 24, 2009)

Thank you. The local bass pro or even a local bait shop would be great. Being a small business owner I like to support the little man. Is there one in this area?


----------



## Salt Lines (Apr 4, 2013)

If you want to shop local go to Half Hitch Tackle in Destin, chat them up and they will help. Since you will have the kids and want to get them into a fish quickly and easily, I recommend using shrimp under a popping cork. Live shrimp work best, but berkley Gulp shrimp are great too. Get a 1/4 oz, short hook shank jig head and put on the shorter Gulp shrimp (or live) in new penny color. Put a popping cork 18 inches above it. Youtube can show you how to work the cork. The sound of the cork will attract trout to the area, fan cast to cover water looking for trout. When you get a hit, work that area. Many of your bass baits will work well too. Use light colors if its clear and light out, darker colors if the water is stained or its cloudy. The trout bite is usually very early, its done by 9:30AM most of the time, but can vary with tides too. Evening is good also. Topwaters early early early in the morning are super fun. 
That shoreline has massive flats all the way west to the midbay bridge. Dont be afraid to wade out onto them, its a great way to fish. The trout will move onto the flats to feed, but I have my best luck where the flats start to drop off to the channels exiting the bayous. If you dont find the fish on the flats, find this drop off and cast all along it.


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

Salt Lines said:


> If you want to shop local go to Half Hitch Tackle in Destin, chat them up and they will help. Since you will have the kids and want to get them into a fish quickly and easily, I recommend using shrimp under a popping cork. Live shrimp work best, but berkley Gulp shrimp are great too. Get a 1/4 oz, short hook shank jig head and put on the shorter Gulp shrimp (or live) in new penny color. Put a popping cork 18 inches above it. Youtube can show you how to work the cork. The sound of the cork will attract trout to the area, fan cast to cover water looking for trout. When you get a hit, work that area. Many of your bass baits will work well too. Use light colors if its clear and light out, darker colors if the water is stained or its cloudy. The trout bite is usually very early, its done by 9:30AM most of the time, but can vary with tides too. Evening is good also. Topwaters early early early in the morning are super fun.
> That shoreline has massive flats all the way west to the midbay bridge. Dont be afraid to wade out onto them, its a great way to fish. The trout will move onto the flats to feed, but I have my best luck where the flats start to drop off to the channels exiting the bayous. If you dont find the fish on the flats, find this drop off and cast all along it.


Excellent advice!!


----------



## vetrock (Jun 24, 2009)

Thank you. That is great info. Very helpful.


----------



## tailfisher1979 (Jan 24, 2012)

In my experience, if you want rude service go to Half Hitch. If you want advice and real help, go to Yellowfin Ocean Sports in seagrove beach. Its closer too than driving through the nightmare they call Destin.


----------



## Salt Lines (Apr 4, 2013)

I agree, the staff at yellowfin are very helpful and it avoids the drive into destin, probably a better option than Half Hitch


----------



## vetrock (Jun 24, 2009)

I figured I would give a report. We caught a couple of Specks and some cats. The problem with that bayou is it is essentially inaccessible in the early morning unless you want to wade for hundreds of yards. At least on the west side. But in the flats we had plenty of action to keep us entertained. We caught all of them on shrimp except for one Speck which was caught on a top water. Thanks again for the info.


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

Every trip is a learning experience that adds to your ability to catch them next time out.


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

How big were the specks? Keepers?


----------



## vetrock (Jun 24, 2009)

The specks were all keepers. We had something cut our line when using a shrimp once. Not much of a pull at all, just sliced it. I blamed that one on a speck or a bluefish. What would be the experts guess?


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

vetrock said:


> The specks were all keepers. We had something cut our line when using a shrimp once. Not much of a pull at all, just sliced it. I blamed that one on a speck or a bluefish. What would be the experts guess?


Maybe a blue or a spanish.


----------

